# If you missed Mardi Gras.... then check it out here.  Warning R rated photo's.



## littlefish

Okay this is my first thread on this forum.  So I feel I need to say a little about me.  One I'm a party girl.  Two, I enjoy a good photo op.  Three, well Madi Gras in New Orleans is a great place to party and take pictures.  I invite all to come even is vicariously.

Please give me feed back on what you think I could have done better, changed etc.  

Before you give feed back I do want everyone to know that I  loss my UV filter and took most of my shots with one hand on Auto focus AV settings, with a glass of red wine in the other hand.  It's the only way to shoot Mardi Gras.  

Mardi Gras 2012 - a set on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1122redfish/sets/72157629410772321/


----------



## Bossy

Pick a couple favs and post them straight to the boards 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## littlefish

I give up,  I find it to hard to figure out how to upload pictures  to this forum.  Other forums are not this complicated.  I feel like I have to jump through hoops and trum cartwheels to post a picture here.  It's frustrating and difficult.  

This forum was recommend to me by someone else, and I just can't figure out how to post a picture.  Until they make it more user friendly, I'll just go back to the other forums which are friendly to the user and do not require looking and reading 1000 words on how to post a picture.  I just don't have time for this,  I should be out taking pictures not trying to figure out some difficult way to post them on a forum.    

Uless someone can give me a quick reference on how to post a picture on a thread,  I'm forced to leave.


----------



## Hickeydog

TADA!!!!


----------



## littlefish

I've tried,  it just tell's me it an invalid URL address when I try to paste from Flickr.  So clearly that does not work.  Try again with another suggestion.


----------



## mishele

Ummmmm....clearly you need to try again.....=)
Flickr click YOU
Click on a picture
Click SHARE
Make sure the BBcode is checked off
Copy paste box

1000's of people do this everyday w/ out problem.


----------



## o hey tyler

There's no need to be so melodramatic. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## littlefish

But I'm a female from New Orleans,  we're all Melodramatic.  It comes with being a southern women.   

IMG_3683email800px | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## o hey tyler

This is literally all you have to do. Make sure "BB Code" is selected, and copy the text in the box.


----------



## littlefish

I did that,  it's not working.  Let me try again.


----------



## sm4him

littlefish said:


> But I'm a female from New Orleans,  we're all Melodramatic.*  It comes with being a southern women*.
> 
> IMG_3683email800px | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Err, no it doesn't. I'm quite Southern, but I am allergic to melodramatics.  Although, I'll grant, I'm just a Single southern woman, not several of them. I can see where being southern WomEn would make one melodramatic.

Good luck with that photo posting; it really is as easy as o hey tyler and the rest are making it seem.


----------



## shortpants

The hard part was photographing one handed and tipsy, I'm sure you can figure this one out


----------



## littlefish

Your right , I err on saying we're all,  I should have said it's common or not unusual for a very fem southern women to be Melodramatic. The others are highly allergenic to us who are prone to drama.  
I guess I'm having a bad day, or week or month with this site.  Once I get it, I should be find.  I'm following all the directions, it's just not working for me.   Thanks for the imput, and I'll keep trying once I get over the frustration.


----------



## o hey tyler

Do you have photo sharing turned off? Is that why you can't get the BB code or something? Does your "Share" window display the same as in the picture I posted?


----------



## littlefish

Love it,  your good,  so I say:  Maybe THAT's the problem.  I should have a drink in one hand and a camera in another.  If I can do that, hopefully I can do this.  Right now I've got to go clean my house, or I'll be a single women again when my husband comes home.......and yes he helps clean up too.  If fact he does more of it then me.


----------



## Bossy

Did you even look at the link? There are pic by pic directions. Its really not rocket science. 

Upload to flickr.
Click SHARE
Grab Code
select BBCode
COPY
PASTE

Finito.


----------



## littlefish

No I don't see that.  Good point,  let me check.


----------



## digital flower

:addpics:  :mrgreen:

Hey welcome to the forum.


----------



## littlefish

Well for your info I'm not a rocket scientist, and thankfully no one has ever asked me to build  a rocket.  That being said,  I do know a few rocket scientist, and they are very challenge in some of the more simplistic ways.  So just because someone does not get something does not mean they are stupid,  if just may mean that it is not the way they think, Bossy.  Most of the billiant people I know, (and I know few) can be challenged with the simlpest things. 

 So stop being judgemental about others.


----------



## Bossy

littlefish said:


> Well for your info I'm not a rocket scientist, and thankfully no one has ever asked me to build  a rocket.  That being said,  I do know a few rocket scientist, and they are very challenge in some of the more simplistic ways.  So just because someone does not get something does not mean they are stupid,  if just may mean that it is not the way they think, Bossy.  Most of the billiant people I know, (and I know few) can be challenged with the simlpest things.
> 
> So stop being judgemental about others.


Trolllin, trolllin, trollling by the river.... excuse me for actually trying to help. :thumbup:


----------



## littlefish

I'm not mad at you,  I just very frustrated,  I'm sorry if I came off to strong.  I know you were trying to help.  I just feel like an idiot right now and got a little over senitive.  Sorry.  :-(


----------



## Overread

Edit - its working you just gotta do it right (also the share this option appears to have lost the auto BB code from appearing - new flickr change? (I don't use that option myself)).

Just click on the photo itself - then in the photo's own page select "Actions" just above the photo. In the drop down menu select "all sizes". On the new page select the size you want. Right click on the photo and go to the image properties option on the menu that appears (normally the last item on the list)

From the new window that opens copy the "photo url or address" line.

Then come the forums are type:

[ img ] paste URL here [ /url ]
without the spaces


----------



## littlefish

okay, can you help me get some of the other photo's.  Your good.   Thank you.  I do want to add that, that is one of my least favorite photo's from the group.


----------



## Overread

Just testing that it worked - I've edited in details of how I did it to my post now 
I normally share the medium or a small size (under 1000pixels)s on the forums and then leave a link to the page or a direct link to a larger size if I want to.


----------



## jowensphoto

> But I'm a female from New Orleans,  we're all Melodramatic.*  It comes with being a southern women.*



Really? This **** again?


----------



## Bossy

Sidebar, if you don't like it, and it doesn't represent your best work, don't put it up. It'll only bring you down.


----------



## digital flower

jowensphoto said:


> But I'm a female from New Orleans,  we're all Melodramatic.*  It comes with being a southern women.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? This **** again?
Click to expand...




Seems pretty "G" rated so far


----------



## Overread

Bossy said:


> Sidebar, if you don't like it, and it doesn't represent your best work, don't put it up. It'll only bring you down.



Ahh but photography means different things to different people - not all our shots will be our best - yet sometimes they are part of documenting or telling or sharing something that we want to communicate to others. Sure they might not be our best, but honestly unless one is running a professional portfolio for attracting paying clients I don't see any reason to hide stuff cause its not top grade (though I will admit I tend to use a separate photobucket for stuff that is more sharing randoms than proper - what I consider - photos).


----------



## Bossy

Overread said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sidebar, if you don't like it, and it doesn't represent your best work, don't put it up. It'll only bring you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh but photography means different things to different people - not all our shots will be our best - yet sometimes they are part of documenting or telling or sharing something that we want to communicate to others. Sure they might not be our best, but honestly unless one is running a professional portfolio for attracting paying clients I don't see any reason to hide stuff cause its not top grade (though I will admit I tend to use a separate photobucket for stuff that is more sharing randoms than proper - what I consider - photos).
Click to expand...


True, but if you don't love it, and it doesn't represent your best work, it doesn't belong in your portfolio. She could very well be showing just randoms, but since she asked for CC, I took it as her "pro" portfolio


----------



## Joel_W

littlefish said:


> Love it,  your good,  so I say:  Maybe THAT's the problem.  I should have a drink in one hand and a camera in another.  If I can do that, hopefully I can do this.  Right now I've got to go clean my house, or I'll be a single women again when my husband comes home.......and yes he helps clean up too.  If fact he does more of it then me.



I just checked your Flickr account and you don't have sharing turned on. Click share, preferences and activate it.


----------



## Geaux

Another Nawlinz person! Woo Woo!


----------

